# Hiii ^^



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi everyone ^^ My name is Elin and i live in sweden. I don´t really know what to write...

Hmm, i guess i will try anyway 

I´m nineteen years old, and I breed fancy mice for my local petshop. In the future I would like to be a mice breeder and sell loving mice for company.

If u want to know anything about me or my mousies just ask


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Elin and welcome,

What sort of mice do you breed and have you any photographs that you can show us?


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome Elin


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

I breed mostly on temperament, not so much for colors or fur. But I am trying to breed my own line of satin rosettes at the moment, have a litter now that I hope will have at least a few satins and rosettes 

Here´s some pics of the older litter I have. They are 4 weeks on sunday.































































This isn´t all of them but a few at least


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Awww, I really need to practice my pics, everyone elses are so much sweeter :lol:


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

oh, I should tell u that my younger sister took this pics. I am useless with the camera hehe ^^ so don´t feel bad 

My sister is studying photo in school soo..


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

they are so cute


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Adorable little mice 

Sarah xxx


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Thaanks ^^


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany

Cute Mices


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Elin. Your mice are so cute!!!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments


----------

